# Ultrasound Results!



## Catsgurleygirl (Dec 13, 2016)

Okay, I finally got my ultrasound results.

"Thyroid is enlarged and nodular goiter changes are noted. The largest nodule measures 8.0 cm (--correction--error in the paper, it is 8mm) and involves the mid aspect of the right lobe.

Two solid tissue nodules are seen inferior to the left lobe of the thyroid. These nodules measure 1.7 cm and 1.3 cm diameter.

So, I have to have a needle aspiration. ????????????


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Well, at least they saw something and with the size and type of your nodules they are doing the right thing as far as the FNA.

Prepare yourself for the "inconclusive" result which is very common. With the size they will likely recommend surgical removal.

Not the end of the world - alot of us have survived our thyroids being removed. At least you know how to dose based on FT-4 and FT-3, that is 1/2 the battle and you are already educated.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Wait, hold up. You have an 8cm nodule? Am I reading that correctly? If so, get yourself to a surgeon and get it removed, regardless of the biopsy result. In fact, if you don't want to do the biopsy, there are plenty of surgeons who would move right to surgery.


----------



## Catsgurleygirl (Dec 13, 2016)

CORRECTION: Just received a call from Doctor who spoke to the radiologist who said the 8cm was a typo, it is 8mm.

I hate to consider thyroid removal, I know that's a very visceral, emotional reaction--its an important organ and it's "me". I hate even more to get it removed for an inconclusive result. I think I would just watch it if its inconclusive and I wasn't miserable. However, from what you all have said, my thyroid is unstable and I wont ever be able to get my meds right, correct?

I'm still having issues with my meds, I'm only taking one grain a day now and still having high heart rate. It's not unbearable, but it's annoying.

My doctor (who is an MD and a naturopath and actively practices both) mentioned trying a compounded synthetic T3/T4 to see if it reduces my thyroglobulin antibodies, since Naturethroid contains some thyroglobulin, but I declined for the moment.

Also the odd 4.3 TSH is being from my testing 12/5/16 (see signature below) is being treated as an anomaly since it simply does not make sense.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> However, from what you all have said, my thyroid is unstable and I wont ever be able to get my meds right, correct?


Most likely.

Lab errors do occur so no telling with your TSH.


----------



## Catsgurleygirl (Dec 13, 2016)

So then the only option for an unstable thyroid is surgery? 
Is it possibly that I don't have hashimotos that I have thyroid cancer?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Its possible to have thyroid cancer and not have Hashimoto's...I think Octavia (a regular poster) "only" had thyroid cancer.

In the vast majority of cases, however, cancer is found along with an autoimmune disease (Hashi's or Grave's).


----------



## Catsgurleygirl (Dec 13, 2016)

Okay, thanks. I was within normal for TPO.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

TPO is one of those tricky things. Even thought they give you a range, you really should have no TPO. You can have low numbers of Tg and be normal. TPO usually means there is inflammation going on, even if it is within range.

You really should have that biopsy on the two ~1cm nodules.

By the way, I am VERY surgery-adverse. But thyroid surgery is the best thing that could have happened to me. I didn't realize how poorly I felt until I had my thyroid out and realized what feeling good really meant. I always say I feel like I gain back 10 years of my life.


----------



## Catsgurleygirl (Dec 13, 2016)

I am going to have my biopsy on Tuesday. I hope everything is okay. Supposing the biopsy is normal, where do I go from there? Are they going to make recommendations? Most doctors would not even treat me for hypothyroidism since my TSH has never been out of the lab range.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I don't say this with the intent to sound patronizing or anything....but one thing I've learned is to take one step at a time....and not to borrow trouble. Get the biopsy and then figure out your plan once you have the results.  It's going to be ok.


----------



## Catsgurleygirl (Dec 13, 2016)

I understand. I just like to be prepared. Patience isn't my strong suit. ????


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Thyroid issues are really, really good at teaching patience.


----------



## Catsgurleygirl (Dec 13, 2016)

Biopsy was done today. It was really uncomfortable, but not painful. I feel super tender, and very uncomfortable, I don't want to move my neck or talk. Took a strong pain pill cause I'm a baby. The Doctor said nothing looked alarming-that he would tell me if something had looked worrisome. I asked if it looked like run of the mill solid nodules and he said yes.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Don't forget to ice your neck. It'll help significantly.


----------



## Catsgurleygirl (Dec 13, 2016)

Thank you, I'm out running errands with my family, won't be home for several hours, will it still benefit that long after the procedure? Is it normal to be so uncomfortable afterwards. Not so much pain as I feel like there is a thumb jammed in my neck. It feels awful.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

If you are still uncomfortable, it should help.

When you have an angry thyroid, its typical to have inflammation after a biopsy. That's likely what you are feeling. Feel free to take advil too.


----------



## Catsgurleygirl (Dec 13, 2016)

Biopsy came back normal. I'm very happy I dont have cancer, but now, I just don't know where to go from here. I don't know what's going on with my thyroid. ????


----------



## Catsgurleygirl (Dec 13, 2016)

I'd really like some feedback. Where do you go when your biopsy is normal and you still feel like crap?

Also, just curious, in my thyroid measurements in the notes it said the thyroid is enlarged but I don't know what these numbers mean. Is it just a little enlarged or is it a lot?

Right lobe: A.P cm: 2.0 Trans cm: 1.6 Long cm: 4.0
Left lobe: A.P. Cm:1.7 Trans cm: 1.5 Long cm: 4.1


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> Still not feeling good. Lowered dose to original rx of 3/4 twice a day about 2-3 weeks before last labs done also had ultrasound:
> 
> 12/21/16:
> TPO 12 (0-34 IU/mL)
> ...


Info taken from your signature...

OK - 1st off, you are seeing a MD Naturopath which is usually great for getting enough thyroid hormone when in need. Looks like you have possibly been over dosed based on last labs.

Your last labs were a tad high and now you are taking a slightly reduced dose of original prescribed dose - good, just let the office know and try to stick with this dose for at least 4 weeks before you lab.

What exact symptoms are you still experiencing? Changing doses and going from hypo to hyper to hypo and again possibly normal or hyper can make one feel horrible


----------



## Catsgurleygirl (Dec 13, 2016)

Thank you Lovlkn. I see your point about switching meds around. I feel like I can't tell I am on meds, I feel like I've always felt, low energy, blah/mildly depressed feeling, etc my thought is that thyroid meds are supposed to make you noticeably feel better. The first 8 weeks I took thyroid meds was amazing, then it all just crashed and I haven't been able to get that sweet spot back. Even going lower on my dose at one grain a day I was having troubles with my heart rate being to high whereas on my original dose of 3/4 grain 2x per day it had been fine, so I dont know, I just feel stuck like I can't get my stuff right. ???? Taking the alpha-lipoic acid has helped my heart rate. My gluithione was super low so I've been taking alpha-lipoic acid and SAM-e and milk thistle to try to raise it per my M.D/N.D.


----------

